# product advice



## den9 (Mar 21, 2010)

i never developed film but im going to try it after reading articles and watching videos.

im just unsure of what types of chemicals i should buy and what kind of tank. should i use powder or liquid, concentrate? i shoot 50-125 iso black and white film. how long does it take to develop the film? i would like a jobo tank but it seems pricey, any suggestions on easy to use/quality tanks and reels?

if someone could make a list of the stuff i need to buy it would be helpful, so far i know developer, stop, thermometer, tank and reel. 

thanks


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 21, 2010)

For a step-by-step, including the chemicals and equipment needed, start here:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...lm-photography-part-iii-film-development.html

and please feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## den9 (Mar 21, 2010)

after the stop bath process its ok to expose to light? it says let it sit in a bowl of water for 20 minutes, do i have to keep water flowing the whole time?

what chemicals can i reuse besides the detergent?

also this part is confusing


_Note:_ If you are using the DD-X developer, discard the fixer and make up a fresh batch when the developer bottle is about half empty. That way, you will not run a risk of using exhausted fixer as you near the end of the bottle of developer.

why would it be exhausted?


----------



## ann (Mar 21, 2010)

NO NO NO  if you exposue the fim right afte the stop bath it will fog.

after the stop bath, you use fixer.  

after the fixer you wash the film in running water; or you can use ILford's method of filling, agitate then dumping, they have specific directions on their website.

fixer gets full of silver , which decreases it's ability to work properly

i suppose by degernent they mean, flo flow


----------



## den9 (Mar 21, 2010)

ann said:


> NO NO NO  if you exposue the fim right afte the stop bath it will fog.
> 
> after the stop bath, you use fixer.
> 
> ...


thats what i meant, fixer.

i never heard of the detergent step, trying to get alittle more specific details.


----------



## ann (Mar 22, 2010)

pre-wetting agent, is a common term , flo flow is a product name also LPN is another that can be used. I am aware of the term degerent but it is not the most common in my part  of the world

we use a few drops at a time in distilled water after washing, as if you mix the whole bottle with large amounts of water and let it sit around it grows mold with age.


----------

